# How many tries before passing?



## mjco04 (Apr 7, 2014)

Soooo. I'd like to know what discipline and how many times did you have to take the PE before passing! GO!


----------



## ATL Derek (Apr 8, 2014)

ME, TFS -&gt; hopefully just 2


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

civil, 3


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Civil/Transportation - I passed on the 2nd try.


----------



## wattersa81 (Apr 8, 2014)

Power; also hoping just 2


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Ga, Power, Passed on 1st Try


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 8, 2014)

Kinda third try, kinda first try.

Oct '10 studied only for CA-Survey but took all three exams (they used to be one price for all three). Passed CA-Survey, "failed" 8Hr (Transpo), "failed" CA-Seismic

Apr '11 studied only for 8Hr (Transpo) but also took CA-Seismic. Passed 8Hr, failed CA-Seismic

Oct '11 studied only for and took only CA-Seismic. Passed CA-Seismic


----------



## xj-boonie (Apr 9, 2014)

ME, machine design: passed on first try (and 20 years after EIT!)


----------



## PEsoon2B (Apr 14, 2014)

fifty eleven times


----------



## VaStruct07 (Apr 15, 2014)

Civil (Structural), 1


----------



## kalvinjk (Apr 15, 2014)

Mechanical, first try


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 15, 2014)

ME-machine design, 1st try


----------



## solomonb (Apr 15, 2014)

Industrial, 1st try


----------



## center*ice (Apr 16, 2014)

Mechanical - Thermal and Fluids Systems, 2nd try.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 21, 2014)

One &amp; done.

Think about what you would do differently if you found out you failed, and do those things the first time around, don't try to skimp. The time/effort/money just isn't worth trying to figure out what the minimum you need to do. For me it was spend the money for a prep class and getting a hotel room the night before at the hotel the exam is offered at.


----------



## wonderboy (Apr 25, 2014)

2nd Try

Apr 2013 ME - Machine Design (Fail)

Oct 2013 ME - TFS (Pass)


----------



## mevans154 (Apr 28, 2014)

Controls

Passed on First Attempt!!


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 28, 2014)

I am not sure how useful this thread is. I have a strong suspicion the replies to this thread are not representative of the general examinee population. I believe that more often than not, if someone took, say, four or more times to pass (and yes they are certainly out there), they simply won’t reply to this thread.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2014)

chemical, 1 try


----------



## palvarez83 (Apr 29, 2014)

Mechanical - Thermal Fluids, October 2009, passed 1st try.

Electrical - Power, April 2011, passed 1st try.
Civil - Construction 8 hour, October 2013, passed 1st try.
Civil - CA Seismic principles, April 2014, awaiting results of 1st attempt
Civil - CA Surveying principles, April 2014, awaiting results of 1st attempt


----------



## Canes017 (May 21, 2014)

ME Thermo/Fluids. Passed first try.


----------



## Predgw (May 21, 2014)

Civil-Transportation. Passed first attempt.


----------



## StarPE (May 21, 2014)

Chemical, passed 1st try


----------



## westipher97 (May 21, 2014)

Civil Transportation - Three tries


----------



## Mike M PE (May 21, 2014)

Mechanical HVAC/Refrigeration - Three tries


----------



## rmartinez05 (May 22, 2014)

EIT (Oct 2013) - 1st

PE Mechanical MD (April 2014) - 1st

Studied my tail off because I didn't want to take it again --&gt; Currently have a 1.5 year old son and 1 week old daughter at home!!

Testmasters for both tests.


----------



## Porter_ (May 22, 2014)

palvarez83 said:


> Mechanical - Thermal Fluids, October 2009, passed 1st try.
> 
> Electrical - Power, April 2011, passed 1st try.
> Civil - Construction 8 hour, October 2013, passed 1st try.
> ...




to palvarez83 or any other engineer licensed in multiple disciplines:

do you need a bachelors degree in each discipline in order to sit for the PE exam? i have a B.S. in mechanical engineering but my job requires me to perform quite a bit of structural analysis. i'm looking to pursue a career in structural engineering in the future, wondering if that requires a B.S. in civil engineering or if i can short-circuit it and attempt to pass the PE exam for Civil: Structural.


----------



## palvarez83 (May 22, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> palvarez83 said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical - Thermal Fluids, October 2009, passed 1st try.
> ...


As always check with your state board to be sure, however, most states do not require you to have a degree in the field that matches your PE. Some states don't require a degree at all.

Speaking for my state of California: They don't require a degree at all. They require an EIT or waiver (if eligible ) and an equivalent 6 years expierience. They award you 4 years experience for an ABET degree in engineering (regardless of the field and PE you are applying for). That would leave you with 2 years minimum of work experience required (to be validated with 4 pe references). Now the references they do care about. In CA if you were applying for civil you would have to have 4 civil pe references.

For multiple PEs they allow you to double count education (I have a mechanical BS), but not experience. I had to submit 2 years of experice for each. They accepted my Civil application with a mechanical degree.

Conclusion: I don't think you need to bother with a civil degree.


----------



## Porter_ (May 22, 2014)

yeah i'm reading over my state's board requirements at the moment. i really appreciate the feedback palvarez83.


----------



## palvarez83 (May 22, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> yeah i'm reading over my state's board requirements at the moment. i really appreciate the feedback palvarez83.


I just saw you have WA listed as your location. Some time ago there was a gal on this board with a Civil PE from Washington. She took the structural depth and didn't have an engineering degree at all....


----------



## JMT (May 23, 2014)

Civil - Transportation 8 hour, October 2013, passed 1st try.

Civil - CA Surveying principles, October 2013, passed 1st try

Civil - CA Seismic principles, April 2014, passed 2nd try


----------



## apprentice (May 26, 2014)

Power! Passed on 1st Try.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (May 26, 2014)

Mechanical - 1st try


----------



## iwire (May 28, 2014)

palvarez83 said:


> Mechanical - Thermal Fluids, October 2009, passed 1st try.
> 
> Electrical - Power, April 2011, passed 1st try.
> 
> ...


You must really love taking exams  ..mad respect!

I have been taking EIT and PE since the creation of NCEES!!!


----------



## Porter_ (May 28, 2014)

palvarez83 said:


> Porter_ said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i'm reading over my state's board requirements at the moment. i really appreciate the feedback palvarez83.
> ...




i spoke with my state board last friday and you're right, i'm eligible to sit for the Civil PE exam. thanks for the input palvarez83.


----------



## palvarez83 (May 28, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> palvarez83 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter_ said:
> ...


Congrats. Now it's time to put in some long study hours to get it done. Best of luck.


----------

